# Twins plus pic ***More pics added***



## Helen

Hello all!

Just managed to find a few minutes to pop online. Here's a little pic of the two of them.... Thomas in the green and Charlotte in the white. 

[Pic removed]

Life is wonderful, in fact it couldn't be any better. I am loving being a Mum and DH is the model Daddy. Words can't express this feeling.

All went really well with the birth. We'd heard on the Sunday that there was the possibility of 2 cots on Monday, but we decided to keep that to ourselves just in case we were disappointed again. We had an 8am appointment at the hospital for a scan, yet when we got there a midwife we'd seen on Thursday arrived at the same time as us and said "Come on... you're with me... we've got the cots". We had a couple of hours waiting for theatre and then everything happened really quickly. 

I can't tell you how thrilled we were to have one of each...it really is the answer to all our dreams. After everything we went through to get here, I can't believe how lucky we've been or "Jammy Sods" as one of my friends put it :rofl:

My recovery has been really good, a lot better than I'd expected or thought possible at day one. The stiches came out yesterday, all is healing up nicely and I'm getting around really well. We're hoping to do a bit of pram pushing tomorrow :happydance: 

I know I had a whinge about the situation at the hospital last week, but I should say that the staff on the transitional ward where we were have been fantastic. They have been so supportive and patient. Just the time they spent with me helping me to feed them both (yes, even at the same time!) has been invaluable. We have well and truly been looked after from beginning to end and there were hugs alround when we left on Thursday night.

Thursday night was hellish... they cried pretty much solidly from around 8pm till 3am and there was nothing we could do to calm them. I don't think either of us anticipated that it would be anything other than as they'd been in hospital, but then we hadn't considered what a shock it would be to them... new bed, new smells, cooler temperatures, etc., etc. Thankfully the last couple of nights have been really good and we've been getting plenty of sleep. (That'll jinx tonight now! :lol:)

I managed to pop online the other night and saw all the well wishes from people and that was lovely. Thank you so much.

Righto... Tom is awake and another feed beckons. Hope to catch up with you all properly soon and post a few more pics. 

Helen... and Helen's Bloke (World's proudest Father)


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: what a lovely birth story i'm so happpy for you guys, and they are absoloutly gorgeous u both really deserve this perfect little family.:hugs: 

Stacey xxxx


----------



## Trinity

Aww Helen how wonderful. Im so glad everything is going well. And they are both beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## KX

Aww Helen Im so happy for you both. That is a fantastic birth story, and it must be amazing to have one of each.

Love to you all and wishing u a speedy recovery (and a good nites sleep tonight!lol)

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

What a gorgeous pic!
Glad life is going wonderfully for you Helen :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

Lovely story Helen the twins are adorable. Its such a pain, both my girls slept all night the first night in hospital, yet wouldn't sleep first night home.

Glad they are settling well, and feeding well too. I can't imagine trying to bf two at a time. Ones bad enough when she on a roll and feeds all evening lol.

Take Care i'm just over the moon for you both. Congratulations again.

Best Wishes to you all,
Caroline xx


----------



## Yvonne

Absolutely beautiful children hun :happydance:

Massive congrats to you and your OH


----------



## Imi

They look gorgeous hun!

Congratulations and well done! ...

Hope you settle into a routine quickly! ... they really are beautiful!

xxx


----------



## Jo

Aww Helen they are so gorgeous
I am so happy for you both:happydance: 

Such a shame nobody tells you what a shock to the system it is that first night at home, Emily and Jack were just the same( i was on the verge of taking them back lol)
:hugs:


----------



## Layla

they are so lovely hun, im really thrilled for you! :)

x


----------



## miss maternal

Glad you are getting on ok with your beautiful babies Helen. xx


----------



## weestar21

so glad everything has gone so well for you chick and you recoverd excellently im so happy for you and your hubby its a dream come true for you both :D

may lots and lots of happy and good times come to all 4 of you from now on in ;):hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vicky

awww i'm glad everything went well hun for you, they are beautiful i want to pickthem up and give them a cuddle, 

What were both their weights hun???


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Awe Congrats Again Helen and Helen's Bloke. Your babies are so cute. You are so blessed to have them. Thanks for sharing your story. Cant wait to see more pictures.:hugs: 

xxxSuzxxx


----------



## stephlw25

Aw Helen im so glad things are going ok, the twins are sooooo cute !!!!


----------



## Mynxie

oh! they look adorable!

Congratulations :D


----------



## Helen

Here's a few more pics...

[Pics removed]

Charlotte sleeping through her first ride in the pram

[Pics removed]

Thomas enjoying his first ride in the pram

[Pics removed]

Weights when born:

Charlotte 5lb 12oz and Thomas 5lb 7oz. They've been weighed again today and have caught back up to their birth weights and a bit more. The bf seems to be working!


----------



## Caroline

They are beautiful Heeln, and lok so contended on there pram ride. Well done with the bf, they have reached there birth weight quickly.

So pleased that they are settling well for you.

Hope you are getting some sleep, 

Caroline xx


----------



## beanie

Helen your children are gorgeous. I take my hat off to you with the breast feeding. I struggled with one lol.


----------



## Dionne

aww they are beautiful you must be soo proud:cloud9: 

your doing so well breast feeding them both:hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Helen, they are so gorgeous,I'm so happy for you and great news with the weights and feeding!! I really can't wait till I like you can know what its like to hold my baby in my arms:headspin: .

Stacey xx


----------



## Suz

Helen. They are so cute....That is great. I love the very last picture the best ...what a great face....Congrats!


----------



## twinkletoes

awwwww they are gorgeous hun. congratulations. thomas look like he is smiling on the photo of him in the pram


----------



## Layla

its so fantastic you have one of each, they are perfect :D

x


----------



## Lauz_1601

you sound so happy, I am thrilled for you both , thanks for the pics they are both the cutest ever xxx


----------



## Amanda

Awww, they are adorable!:hugs: 

And you sound so happy Helen, and so proud of Daddy too! :hugs:


----------



## Imi

Awwww they are gorgoeus!!!

xxx


----------



## vicky

aww they are adorable, the pics are adorable, well done on the bf


----------



## ablaze

what beauties!!!! you must be so proud!


----------



## hypnorm

Sooo cute


----------



## bexxie

Helen my goodness they look like Daddy! (I see a pic once you posted) Mini bill's

They are so beautiful and I am so proud of you still BF them both (is that difficult?)do you do at same time on a V cushion,my friend does with one under each arm bless her.

Their weights are fantastic,superb.

Am so thrilled for you both and such beautiful names too.
Bex.x


----------



## Tezzy

aww wow !!!


----------



## Eelis

Aww the twins are very cute. I think it's brilliant you had one of each too! :happydance:


----------



## Anna

Aaaah Helen Congratulations!!!!!!!! Am over the moon for you and OH.. what a lovely surprise to have one of each.. I have sent you a message.. not been around recently [far too busy running around after Lara!!] sorry I missed your announcements earlier.. am thrilled to hear all is well and after all that you have been through Thomas and Charlotte are finally here .. well done! xxxxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

they are so cute


----------

